# Craftsman/atlas 12" for parts.



## woodtickgreg (Jun 26, 2017)

I have recently acquired a good parts machine. The motor was missing and the gearbox has been taken apart, but the rest looks very nice. Bed looks good too. I'll be posting all of it in the classifieds before I eBay it. Chucks and all. Got the original owners manual too which is very nice.












If anybody needs anything let me know and I'll get it posted in the classifieds.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 5, 2017)

I started posting stuff for sale in the classifieds, all the chucks are listed so far.


----------



## Randall Marx (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Greg
Just saw this thread. I hope I'm not too late to the party. How much is missing from this one? If it is all or mostly there, I might be interested in the whole thing. Please let me know.
Thanks
Randall


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi Randal,  it is missing the motor and there appears to have been something wrong with the gearbox. The previous owner took it apart, looks to me like there was just some damage to a couple of gears, they could probably be filed back into shape. But I really do not know why he took it apart. I don't know what state you are in but I am in Michigan. If you are not local shipping could be a bummer. I have sold 2 of the chucks for it and the lantern tool post. I think I stand to make more on it by parting it out to those that need parts. What are you looking for, parts? Or a whole lathe?
Greg


----------

